# for 3 monthes



## rebeccaD (Jan 19, 2011)

I am seperated for 3 monthes now,marriage is starting to go into shambles.I am new here also.My husband Jeffry and I are going through a rough time right now in our lives.We have been fighting and argueing a lot which has not stopped.Have been married to him for 2 years and I suspect something with him.I believe he is cheating on me also which he will not say.My husband has been gone a lot at night and I smell purfume I do not wear at all.He says that he was with friends and female friend sprayed the purfume on him.I am keeping my head up,my family and friends have been there for me with full support.Luckily husband and I have no children together.


----------



## JensHere (Oct 14, 2010)

Chances are, if you're suspecting it, it's happening. Who wants to stay in a marriage if you're always having to wonder if your spouse is cheating? If you have no kids, now seems like the perfect time to cut and run.


----------



## rebeccaD (Jan 19, 2011)

I have been by a good friend of mine that he had another woman with him.Looks like I am going to talk to my lawyer filing for divorce on Friday.My family hates my husband and I have had it with him.He has been been arrested for domestic violence 3 times,charged and convicted.Punched me in one incedent and slapped in the other two.He comes back on Monday and I am going to tell him to packs his things and leave.My family says I deserve much better.


----------



## DjF (Nov 24, 2010)

yep, time to cut your loses and let him go...having an affair and abusive, you do deserve better!

Keep posting here, it's great therapy!

Good luck and God Bless!


----------



## WhereAmI (Nov 3, 2010)

rebeccaD said:


> I have been by a good friend of mine that he had another woman with him.Looks like I am going to talk to my lawyer filing for divorce on Friday.My family hates my husband and I have had it with him.He has been been arrested for domestic violence 3 times,charged and convicted.Punched me in one incedent and slapped in the other two.He comes back on Monday and I am going to tell him to packs his things and leave.My family says I deserve much better.


Are you going to have someone with you? An officer would probably be best. Stay safe!


----------



## rebeccaD (Jan 19, 2011)

I have a good friend of mine,Jerry that is a police officer and he is going to be there when my husband gets his things.Has a car that he calls his very good baby,a hopped up Honda I want out of my garage at the same time on Monday too.If not,I am hooking up a chain and pulling it out with my truck.He has the key on him.


----------



## DjF (Nov 24, 2010)

man, your husband is messed up...gotta love a lady that has a truck and knows how to use it!!!


----------



## rebeccaD (Jan 19, 2011)

I love my truck,a 2009 Chevy Silverado 1/2 ton with the 5.3 v8.He tried to talk me out of buying that truck two years ago and said I did not need it.I needed it,I haul things in the back of it.I work on cars.I am calling the repo guys tommorrow and telling him where this Honda is,husband is 4 monthes late on a payment which is up for repo.


----------



## DjF (Nov 24, 2010)

Had a 94 Ford 4x4 F-150 supercab with a long bed...damn I miss that truck, spent a lot of time in there hauling my kids and a 17" foot canoe around Missouri...wife doesn't enjoy the outdoors like we do, but she was glad to have the quiet time at home while the kids and I were out playing...now I have a Ford Ranger, nice truck but missing some testosterone...

Why do I get the feeling your fool husband will miss the Honda more than you??? Be careful!!!


----------



## rebeccaD (Jan 19, 2011)

He is bad making payments,made 3 and I hate that Honda.I have a 1956 Ford F100 I want to start working on,hot rodding it and doing it very quickly.A friend of his knows where the key is and going to drop it off tonight to me for the repo guys tommorrow.My family is glad I am getting rid of this low life.Punched my father in the face once,police were called and my father pressed assault charges on him.Was tried and convicted of that.


----------



## rebeccaD (Jan 19, 2011)

Here is the update,I did see my lawyer today and filed for divorce.I have not regreted doing this and need to get out of this marriage.A process server is going to serve the divorce papers to my husband.My husband came back last night and I proudly told him to pack his things and leave.A police officer was there when this happened.Wanted back last night instead of Monday.Was looking for his Honda too and told him to call his finance company,was repoed since he was behind on payments.Repo guys were looking for it for 4 monthes and I got paid good since I informed them where it was.I feel much better now and next step is the divorce which will not be easy also not cheap too.


----------

